
M.T.A. Tries a New Tack During Delays: The Truth - Animats
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/08/nyregion/mta-subway-announcements-delays.html
======
Animats
Actual subway announcements under the new policy:

* “I have bad news. A passenger just jumped in front of the train.”

* “We are delayed because of a fight going on in the subway train ahead of us. They are waiting for the police to break it up.”

* “There is a feral cat inside the train, police are trying to remove the cat, when they do, we can move again.”

